# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Friedrich Nietzsche

## Eni

Friedrich Nietzsche

Kështu foli Zarathustra


*Para Lindjes Së Diellit*

Oh, qielli mbi mua i pastër e i thellë ! Greminë drite ! Duke të soditur, drithem nga dëshira hyjnore.
Të vërtitem në lartësitë e tua, ja thellësia ime ! Të fshihem në dëlirësinë tënde  pafajësia ime !
I heshtur mbi detin në pështjellim më shfaqesh. Dashuria jote dhe trupi yt janë për mua një zbulim për shpirtin e trazuar.
Më erdhe e mbështjellë me bukurinë tënde. Më fole pa fjalë që tregojnë mënçurinë.
Oh, si nuk të kam zbuluar të gjithë turpin e shpirtit ! Erdhe tek unë përballë diellit, o vetmitare.
Ne jemi miq të përhershëm. Ne kemi të përbashkët trishtimin, tmerrin e gabimin. Ne kemi të përbashkët edhe diellin.
Ne nuk flasim. Mjaft gjëra i dimë. Ne rrimë në heshtje. Me një qeshje shfaqim atë që dimë.
A nuk je ti dritë e zjarrit tim? A nuk je ti shpirt motre që më njeh e depërton gjer në thellësitë intime?
Së bashku kemi mësuar çdo gjë. Së bashku kemi mësuar të tejkalojmë veten, dhe të qeshim pa një hije reje.
Të qeshim me sytë e kthjellët, nga largësitë të paana, ndërsa ndën ne avullojnë si shiu shtrëngesa, synimi e gabimi.
Dhe kur endem i vetmuar, çkërkon shpirti im i vetmuar nëpër netët dhe shtigjet e gabimit? Dhe kur u kacavirrem maleve, çkërkoj tjetër veç teje?
Dhe gjithë këto bredhje e gjithë këto ngjitjet, janë për mua një nevojë dhe një dalje nga ngathtësia. Të fluturoj është e vetmja gjë që dëshiron vullneti im, të fluturoj tek ti.
Dhë çgjë urrej më tepër sesa retë që mërgohen e gjithçka që të errëson ty? Urrej edhe zemërimin tim sepse të njollos.
I kam inat retë që ikin, këto mace dredharake grabiqare. Ato marrin nga ti e nga unë çka kemi të përbashkët, - pafundësinë, Po  në e pambarim dhe Amen !  i.
Ne i urrejmë këto kodoshë e furacake. Retë që ikin. Këto qenie të dykuptimta, që nuk arrijnë as të bekojnë e as të mallkojnë nga thelbi i zemrës.
Do të desha më mirë të ngujohem brenda një fuçie e të mos e shoh këtë qiell. Të rri në këtë humnerë e të mos e shoh këtë kube qiellore fëlliqur nga retë që ikin.
Shpesh më ngërthen dëshira të gozhdohem në një fije ari, i dhëmbëzuar prej rrufesë e në barkun e tyre të fryrë ti bie daulles si një shpërthim bubullime.
Daullexhi i zemëruar, sepse ato më kanë vjedhur Po  në dhe Amen !  in tënd.
Më pëlqen më fort rropama, bubullima dhe poshtërimi i kohës së keqe, sesa kjo prehje prej maçoku të kujdesshëm e imtar. Tek njerëzit urrej mbi të gjithë ata që ecin lehtë, gjysmëqeniet dyshimtare e imtare si retë.
Dhe kush nuk di të bekojë, duhet të mësojë të mallkojë !  kjo doktrinë e qartë më ka rënë nga qielli i kthjellët. Si yll më ndrin edhe netët më të errëta.
Unë bekoj, them Po, sepse ti më rrethon, ti e dëlirë, e ndritshme, greminë drite  ! Në të gjitha qiejt do ta çoj Po  në time që bekon.
U bëra një bekimtar që pohon me krenari se luftova gjatë për këtë, gjersa çlirova duart për të bekuar.
Ky është bekimi im: qofsh sipër çdo gjëjë si qielli, si çatia e tij sferike, si kupola e kaltër, si siguria e vet e përjetshme. Është i lumtur ai që bekon në mënyrë të tillë.
Të gjitha janë pagëzuar në burimim e përjetësisë, tej kufijve të së mirës e të së keqes. E mira dhe e keqja nuk janë veç hije endacake, trishtime të thella dhe re që kalojnë !
Unë bekoj dhe nuk blasfemoj kur predikoj se: Mbi të gjitha gjërat mbretëron qieli i fatit, qielli i pafajësisë, qielli i paparashikuar, qielli i trillit.
Për fat  ja fisnikëria më e lashtë e botës, që ia kthej të gjitha gjërave, dike çliruar nga skllavëria e një qëllimi. Këtë liri e kthjelltësi qiellore e vura si këmbanë të kaltër mbi gjithçka kur mësova që mbi ta dhe për ta, nuk duhet asnjë vullnet i përjetshëm. Këtë trill e këtë çmenduri e vendosa në vend të këtij vullneti kur mësova se, mbi të gjitha vetëm një gjë është e pamundur, të qenit i arsyeshëm !.
Pak arsye është e nevojshme. Një thërrime mençurie e shpërndarë nga ylli në yll. Ja tharmi i përzierë tek gjithçka. Për dashuri të çmendurisë, mençuria është e shpërndarë ngado.
Pak dituri është e mundur të fitohet. Kjo siguri e bekuar gjëndet në të gjitha gjërat që vallëzojnë nën këmbët e fatit.
Oh, qiell sipër meje i pastër e i lartë !  Imja është tani kjo dëlirësia jote, ku nuk ka asnjë merimangë të arsyes e asnjë pëlhurë të përjetshme të saj. Ti je për mua një vend vallëzimi për trillet hyjnore të fatit, një tryezë hyjnore për zarët e kumarxhinjve hyjnorë.
Ti u skuqe? Mos po flas gjëra që sduhen thënë? Mos po blasfemoj kur dëshiroja të bekoja?
Apo turpi i të qënit i dyzuar të bën që të skuqesh?
Mos më thuaj të iki e të hesht, sepse po vjen dita?
Bota është e thellë, më e thellë nga çe beson dita. Nuk mund të thuhen të gjitha në praninë e ditës. Por dita erdhi, të ndahemi pra !
O qiell sipër meje, ti i turpshmi ! I zjarrti ! Oh, gëzimi im, përpara sesa dielli të zbardhë ! Dita erdhi, të ndahemi pra !? 
Kështu foli Zarathustra.

----------

bili99 (15-10-2018)

----------


## Eni

*Dëshira e Madhe*

O shpirti im, të mësova të thuash sot, një herë dhe atëherë, dhe të shpërndaje qeshjen në të gjitha ato që janë këtu, atje dhe poshtë.
O shpirti im, të lirova nga çdo kthinë, ta shkunda pluhurin, merimangat dhe hijet.
O shpirti im, ta shkula prej teje turpin meskin dhe virtytin e kthinave, dhe të binda të rrije lakuriq para syve të diellit.
Me shtrëngatën që e quajnë frymë u sula mbi detin tënd të trazuar, shtyva tej çdo re dhe e mbyta atë vrasësin, të cilin e quajnë mëkat.
O shpirti im, të kam dhënë të drejtën të thuash jo ! si shtrëngata, dhe të thuash po ! si qielli i hapur. I qetë si drita ti shkon përmes shtrëngatave mohimtare.
 Të dhashë liri mbi gjithçka që është krijuar dhe nuk është krijuar.Kush, porsi ti, njeh dëshirën e së ardhmes?
O shpirti im, të mësova përbuzjen që nuk vjen si një tenjë, por përbuzjen e dashur, e cila, kudo më shumë, ndien përbuzje më të thellë.
O shpirti im, të mësova të bindesh në të tillë mënyrë, sa dhe shkaku të të dorëzohet, ashtu si qielli që ia mbush mendjen edhe diellit të ngjitet në lartësitë e tij.
O shpirti im, çrrënjosa prej teje çdo bindje, çdo gjunjëzim, çdo servilizëm.
O shpirti im, të kam ngjitur emra lloj e lloj ngjyrash, të kam quajtur fat dhe rreth i rretheve, litarth i kërthizës së kohës dhe këmbanë e kaltër.
O shpirti im, të dhashë të pije në mbretërinë tënde tokësore të gjithë urtësinë time, të gjitha verërat e reja, dhe të gjitha verërat e forta dhe të vjetra të mençurisë.
O shpirti im, të derdha çdo diell dhe çdo natë, çdo heshtje dhe çdo dëshirë, dhe u rrite si një trung hardhie.
O shpirti im, tani je i ngarkuar dhe përplot me begati, një trung hardhie me gjinj të fryrë, plot me bistakë rrushi me një ngjyrë të zeshkët të praruar. I ngarkuar dhe e shtypur nga lumturia jote, në pritje e në mbushullim dhe i turpëruar nga pritja.
O shpirti im, nuk ka asgjëkundi një shpirt më të dashur, më të gatshëm për përqafim, më të gjerë. Ku gjetiu e ardhmja dhe e shkuara mund të jenë më afër njëra  tjetrës sesa tek ti !
O shpirti im, gjithçka të dhashë dhe në duar smë ka mbetur më asgjë, dhe tani? Dhe tani më thuaj duke qeshur dhe plot melankoni Cili nga ne duhet të falenderojë? A nuk duhet të falenderojë dhurimtari marrësin e dhuratës? Nuk është nevojë të dhuruarit? A nuk është mëshirë të marrurit?
O shpirti im, duke qeshur e kuptuar buzëqeshjen e melankonisë, mbushullimi të shtrin duart plot dëshirë.
Bollëku yt e hedh vështrimin mbi detet që gjëmojnë. Kërkon dhe pret. Dëshira e pafund e tij hedh vështrimin në qiellin e qeshur të syve të tu.
Dhe, në të vërtetë, o shpirti im, kush do ta shihte buzëqeshjen tënde pa lotë? Dhe engjëjt vetë qajnë nga mirësia e madhe e buzëqeshjes sate. Mirësia dhe tejmirësia jote nuk i do ankimet dhe lotët por buzëqeshja të mallohet për lotë dhe për dënesa goja që dridhet.
A nuk është çdo qarje një ankim? Dhe çdo ankim një akuzë? Kështu i flet ti vetes, por përse buzëqesh, o shpirti im, përpara sesa ta zbrasësh dhimbjen; ta derdhësh në dallgë lotësh të gjithë dhimbjen që të shkakton mbushullimi dhe të gjithë ankthin e vreshtës për vreshtarin e biçakun e tij? Në nuk do të qash, mos qaj gjersa të neveritet mërzija jote e purpurtë. Ti duhet të këndosh, shpirti im ! Vështro, unë vetë po qesh, unë që të thoja: Këndo me zë të fuqishëm gjersa të heshtin edhe detet, nga dëshira jote e madhe, gjersa mbi detet e heshtur e të përndezur të shkasë varka, kjo mrekulli e artë, dhe rreth shkëlqimit të saj të vërsulen të gjitha gjërat e mira, të këqija e të mahnitshme. Shumë kafshë, të vogla e të mëdhaja, gjithçka që ka këmbë të lehta, do të sulet në shtigjet ngjyrëmanushaqeje, drejt detit të praruar, drejt varkës së lirë dhe timonierit. Ai është vreshtari që të pret me një biçak të diamantë në dorë, çlirimtari i madh, shpirti im, i paemëri, të cilit do ti venë një emër këngët e së ardhmes.
Dhe, në të vërtetë, frymëmarrja të ka aromën e këngëve të së ardhmes, ti tani digjesh dhe ëndërron, pi i etur në bunaret ngushullimtare që kumbojnë, dhe gëzimi të prehet në lumturinë e këngëve të së ardhmes.
O shpirti im, të dhashë gjithçka, edhe të mirën më të fundit. Në duar nuk më mbeti më asgjë, të fala dhe zjarrin e këngës, dhuratën time më të fundit. Të fala zjarrin e këngës. Fol, tani, fol, kush duhet të falenderojë?
Apo më mirë: këndo për mua, shpirti im ! Dhe më lër të të falenderoj !
Kështu foli Zarathustra !

----------

bili99 (15-10-2018)

----------


## KLESIDRA

eshte i  madh fare eni. faleminderit qe na kujtove ca pjese te bukura te nietczhe-s.

----------


## Eni

*Këngë Tjetër Vallëzimi*

1.

Në sytë e tu vështrova, pak më parë, o jetë. Arin kundrova të shkëlqente në sytë e tu natorë dhe zemra mu platit nga kënaqësia.
Një varkë të artë sodita të vetëtinte në ujrat e natës, një varkë e artë, që fundosej, përkundej dhe ngrihej sërish.
Më hodhe një vështrim tek këmbët e dalldisura për vallëzim, një vështrim të qeshur, pyetës dhe dëshirak.
Vetëm dy herë u re zileve me duart e vogla, dhe këmbët më fërgëlluan nga dehja e valles. Thembrat mu nderën, gishtërinjtë e këmbëve mbajtën vesh, për të kuptuar. A nuk u dëgjojnë dhe gishtërinjtë e këmbëve valltarëve? Drejt teje kërceva, ti u stepe nga ky vrull, flokët e tu të gjatë e valimtarë më lëpinë me gjuhën e tyre.
Kërceva larg teje dhe gjarpërinjve të tu. Gjysmë e zhveshur, më hodhe vështrimin plot dëshië. Me vështrime të tërthorta më mësove shtigje të tërthorta, dhe nëpër to këmbët më mësuan dredhinë.
Të trembem, kur të kam pranë. Të dëshiroj, kur më je larg. Ikja jote më josh, kërkimi yt më shtang. Vuaj, por kush nuk vuan nga dëshirimi !
Për ty, që ndez me ftohtësinë, të josh me urrejtjen, të bën për vete me ikjen, të prek thellë me talljen.
Kush nuk do të të urrente ty, magjistare dhe rrënimtare, joshëtare dhe kërkimtare, ledhatare dhe pendestare.
Kush nuk do të donte ty, e pafajshme dhe e paduruar, e nxituar dhe mëkatare me sy fëmijërorë.
Ku po më çon tani tek virtyti apo te vesi? Tani më ikën prapë, hutaqe, e ëmbël dhe mosmirënjohëse !
Të ndjek pas duke vallëzuar, edhe në shtigje të pasigurta. Ku je? Jepmë dorën ! Apo vetëm një gisht të saj ! Këtej ka zgafella dhe kaçube drizash, mund të humbasim udhën ! Ndalo ! Mos ec më tej ! A nuk sheh si fluturojnë përreth lakuriqë nate dhe hutinë?
Ti hutin ! Ti laskuriq nate ! Ti do të tallesh me mua ! Ku jemi?
Prej qenve e mësove këtë ulërimë edhe lehje.
Më rrëfen dhëmbët e vegjël e të bardhë, sytë që më shohin përmes flokëve të dredhura më plagosin.
Kjo është një valle nëpër male e lugina. Unë jam gjahtari, a do të jesh langoi apo kastori im? Afromu ! Më e shpejta vallëtare zemërkeqe !
Tani për lart ! Dhe tani nga ana tjetër ! Vaj medet, duke kërcyer rashë dhe u shëmba. Ah, shihmë si dergjem ! Dëgjoe si lutem !
Me ëndje do të ndiqja nëpër shtigje dhe më të përpjeta ! Nëpër shtigjet e dashurisë përmes kaçubeve shumëngjyrëshe. Apo, poshtë, në shtigjet e nënujshme të liqenit, ku notojnë dhe hedhin valle peshqit e artë. U lodhe? Atje poshtë kullosin delet dhe skuq dielli që po perëndon. Nuk është e bukur të flesh, kur barinjtë u bijen fyejve. Je tepër e lodhur? Për atje të çoj unë, vetëm më lër të mbahem te krahu ! Mos ke etje?
Do të ta shuaja etjen, por nuk dua ta pijë goja jote !
Ah, kjo nepërkë e nëmur, e shkathët, e zgjuar, kjo shtrigë e pangopur ! Ku je? Ndiej nëpër fytyrë shenjat e duarve të tua, si dy makje të kuqërremta. Jam lodhur së qeni bari për ty.
Për ty kam kënduar: moj zemërqene, tani duhet për mua të ulërish.
Duhet të kërcesh e të ulërish nën ritmin e kërbaçit !
Unë të harroj kërbaçin? Jo !

2.

Mu përgjegj atëherë kështu jeta, duke mbuluar veshët e hijshme:
O Zarathustra, mos më qëllo kaq fort me fshikull ! Ti e di se zhurma i vret mendimet, dhe mua tani më vërshëllojnë mendime mjaft të ëmbla !
Ne të dy jemi njerëz që nuk bëjnë as mirë as keq. Përtej së mirës e së keqes gjetëm ishullin dhe luadhin tonë të blertë, vetëm ne të dy e gjetëm. Prandaj duhet ta duam njëri  tjetrin. Dhe nëse nuk duhemi me gjithë zemër, nuk duhet të urrehemi, se nuk duhemi kështu.
Ti e di që të dua shumë, në më të shumtën e herëve.
Për arsye, se jam xheloze me urtësinë tënde ! Ah, kjo urtësi e vjetër e marroke !
Nëse kjo urtësi do të ikte ndonjë herë nga ti, do të të linte dhe dashuria ime !
 Zarathustra, ti nuk me je dhe aq besnik ! Ti nuk më do aq sa thua. Unë e parandiej, se së shpejti do të më braktisësh.
Një këmbanë e vjetër me ngurrim, por ti e di se ... .  Dhe diçka i thashë në vesh, në mes tufave të flokëve të verdhë e të hallakatur. 
Ti di diçka, o Zarathustra? Diçka që se di askush.
Dhe ne vështruam dhe vështruam luadhin e blertë, ku frynte fresku i mbrëmjes, dhe ia shkrepëm të qarit.
Dhe atëherë jeta mu duk më e dashur, sesa urtësia. 
Kështu foli Zarathustra.

----------

bili99 (15-10-2018)

----------


## klevis2

Rrofsh Eni se me kujtove vitet 90 kur e kemi lexuar per here te pare nga (Zeri i  rinise me duket se ka qene ) seshte e keqe te botohen shkrime te tilla do perpiqem te sjelle edhe une dicka

----------


## Eni

*Kënga e Melankonisë*

(e magjistarit)

3.

Në ajrin e përndritur,
Kur vesa ngushëllimtare
Bie në tokë,
E paparë, e padëgjuar
Me këpucë të hijshme e të lehta.
Si të gjithë ngushëllimet e ëmbla,
A të kujtohet, të kujtohet, zemër e zjarrtë,
Si dikur digjeshe nga etje
Për lotë hyjnorë, për vesë ngushëllimtare,
E etur, e lodhur, e zhuritur,
Teksa në shtigje me bar të zverdhur,
Rrezet përvëlimtare, verbimtare, dashakeqëse?

Dashnor i së vërtetës? Ti ?  Kështu të tallin  
Jo  ! Vetëm një poet !
Një bishë dinake, grabiqare, tinëzare,
Që duhet të gënjejë,
Që duhet të gënjejë me vetëdije dhe me dashje,
Dhe të dëshirojë prenë,
Me ngjyrime larve. 
Dhe vetë larvë,
Dhe vetë pre !
Ky dashnor i së vërtetës ?
Jo vetëm një i marrë ! Vetëm një poet !
Duke folur vetëm për ngjyrat,
duke bërtitur nga larva laramane e çmendurisë,
Vërtitet në urën e fjalëve rrenacake,
Ndër qiejsh të rremë,
Duke ardhur përqark vërdallë !
Vetëm një i marrë, vetëm një poet !

Ky dashnor i së vërtetës ?
Jo, përfytyrim
I heshtur, i ngrirë, i lëmuar, i ftohtë,
Dhe as shtatore hyjnore
E vendosur para tempujve
Në roje të pragut të shenjtë.
Jo ! Armik i shtatoreve të virtytit,
Më e afërt sesa shkretia e pragut të një tempulli.
Me guxim prej maceje
Hidhet nga çdo dritare,
Në çdo çast,
Duke nuhatur me dëshirë dhe pasion,
Vrapon nëpër pyjet e virgjër,
Në mes bishave me lëkurë lara  lara.
I shëndetshëm, plot ngjyra, i bukur si mëkati,
Me buzët dëshirake,
Hyjnisht tallëse, hyjnisht skëterrore,
Hyjnisht të etura për gjak,
Sulet për grabitje, gënjeshtar dhe tinëzar;
Apo si shqiponja
Që nga larg vëzhgon greminën,
Greminën e vet.
Ah, si ulet
Poshtë e më posthtë,
Thellë e më thellë,
Dhe pastaj, duke mbledhur flatrat,
Lëshohet si plumb
Mbi qengjin,
Armike e shpirtrave të butë si qengji,
Duke urryer të gjithë ata që e vështrojnë
Me vështrim prej deleje, ata që e kanë lëkurën
Të butë si të sajën, dhe butësi qengji !

Kështu,
Si shqiponja e si pantera
Janë dëshirat e poetit,
Dëshirat e tua, mes mijra maskash,
O i marrë, o poet !

Ti që pe njeriun,
Ashtu si Zoti qengjin,
Për të zhbimë Zotin nga njeriu,
Dhe butësinë prej qengji nga shpirti,
Qeshje gjatë zhbimjes, -
(Kjo, kjo është lumturia jote !
Lumturi shqiponje dhe pantere,
Lumturi poeti dhe të marri !)

Në ajrin e përndritur,
Kur drapri i hënës,
Armik i ditës,
I blertë mes kuqëlimit të purpurtë,
Futet vjedhurazi lakmitar,
Duke rrëshqitur në çdo çap,
Tinëzar në kaçubet e trëndafilave,
Gjersa ato këputen e molisen
Të zbehta nëpër natë.

Kështu molisesh njëherë,
Prej çmendurisë të së vërtetës,
Prej gëzimeve të ditëve
I lodhur, dhe i sëmurë nga drita,
I këputur nga mbrëmjet dhe hijet.
Për të vërtetën
I djegur dhe i etur.
Të kujtohet, të kujtohet, zemër e zjarrtë,
Si lëngoje nga etja ?
Se i djegur jam
Për të vërtetat,
Si i marrë,
Si poet !

----------

bili99 (15-10-2018)

----------


## zarathustra

Po ,e di se nga kam rrjedhur
porsi zjarri i pangopur
skuqem e digjem me furi
Drite behet gjithcka une ngas
Qymyr e hi gjithcka le pas
Zjarr jam une me siguri!

----------

bili99 (15-10-2018)

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Cfare eshte aristokratike?

Le ta themi pa frike, si ka filluar deri me sot mbi toke cdo civilizim superior...Njerez me natyre akoma natyrore,barbare ne cdo kuptim te tmerrshem te fjales,gjahtare,ende ne zoterim  te forces se paprekur te vullnetit dhe lakmise per pushtet,u hodhen mbi raca me te dobeta,me te civilizuara,me paqesore,qe i dedikoheshin tregtise e rritjes se bagetive ,ose mbi civilizme antike te pafuqishme,ne te cilat ,pikerisht fuqia e fundit jetesore,shkelqente ne fishekzjarre xixelluese shpirterore e korrupsioni...Shtresa aristokratike ne fillim ishte gjithmone shtresa barbarike;_mbizoterimi i saj  nuk qendronte me shume ne forcen fizike sesa ne ate psikike.- ata ishin njerezit me te paprekur...._

Njeriu aristokratik ndjen vetveten si ai qe percakton vlerat,nuk i eshte e nevojshme te mbledhe konsensus,ai percakton : - cfare eshte e demshme per mua eshte e demshme ne vetvete - ,ai vetenjihet si personi qe u jep ne pergjithesi vlerat gjerave,_ai eshte krijuesi i vlerave_...
Ai nderon gjithcka qe njeh tek vetja:_nje moral i tille eshte vetlavderim_...

----------


## land

UBERMENSCH........................................  ..zoti ka vdekur

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Per plebejte

Jeta eshte nje burim gezimi,por aty ku pine edhe  plebejte,te gjitha puset jane te helmuara.
I gjithckaje eshte e paster i jam mik,por nuk mund te shoh nocka zgerdheshese dhe etjen e te papasterve.
Hodhen syrin drejt pusit : tani buzeqeshja e tyre e shpifur me shkelqen nga pusi deri ketu lart.
Ujin e bekuar kane helmuar me libidon e tyre; e kur quajten endrrat e tyre te pista gezim,helmuan edhe fjalet.
E padenje behet flaka kur ata i afrojne zjarrit zemrat e tyre te lageshta; shpirti gurgullon dhe tymoset kur plebejte i afrohen zjarrit.

Pyeta dhe pyetja ime gati me mbyti :macoku gri: fare ? Jetes i nevojiten edhe plebejte?
Jane te nevojshem puse te helmuara,zjarre me ere te keqe,endrra te pista dhe krimba ne buken e jetes ?
Jo urrejtja ime,por perbuzja ime gerreu e uritur jeten time ! Ah shpejt u lodha edhe me shpirtin,kur 'gjeta' plot shpirt edhe plebejte !
E dominuesve u ktheva shpatullat kur pashe cfare ata sot quanin dominim :mace e verdhe: rafik e tregti per pushtetin - me plebejte !!!

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Perse kaq i ashper!- i tha njehere qymyri diamantit- A nuk jemi kusherinj te afert ?
-Perse kaq te bute? Kete vellezerit e mi ju pyes.A nuk jeni ndoshta ju - vellezerit e mi ?
Perse kaq te bute,te terhequr e te dorezuar? Pse kaq mohim,kaq shume mohim ne zemren tuaj? E kaq pak 'e ardhme' ne veshtrimin tuaj ?

Nese nuk doni te jeni 'e ardhmja',nese nuk doni te jeni te pashtershem,si mund - te fitoni me mua?
Nese ashpersia juaj nuk do te shkreptije e ndaje e prese ne copa :si do mundeni ju - te krijoni me mua ?
Kush krijon eshte i ashper.E lumim (lumturim) duhet t'ju duket vendosja e dores tuaj neper mijevjecare sikur po e vendosni ne dyll-
-lumim te shkruani mbi vullnetin e mijevjecareve ,sikur mbi bronx-me te ashper se bronxi,me fisnike se bronxi.
Por ashpersia absolute eshte vetem e me fisnikut.
Kete tabele te re vellezer,vendos mbi ju: _ behuni te ashper !_

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Pjese nga 'Fjalosje me mbreterit'

Zakonet e mira ?-iu pergjigj me hidherim e padeshire mbreti tjeter.-Nga kush po ja mbathim? Jo nga zakonet e mira ! Nga e jona 'shoqeri e mire'!
Me mire te jetosh,ne te vertete,mes eremiteve dhe barinjve,sesa ne _mes te plebes tone false,paere e te pispillosur_,edhe pse quhet 'shoqeri e mire',-edhe pse quhet 'fisnike'.Ne te gjithcka eshte falso,e kalbur;_ne radhe te pare gjaku_,fale semundjeve te keqija antike dhe mjekeve akoma me te keqij sesa semundjet.

Njeriu me i mire e me i shtrenjte per mua eshte fshatari i shendetshem,i pagdhendur,i shkathet,kokeforte e kembengules:kjo eshte sot shtresa me fisnike.
Fshatari eshte sot me i miri;e shtresa e fshatarve duhet te dominoje! Perkundrazi kemi mbreterine e plebejve-nga asgje nuk genjehem._Por plebe do te thote,perzierje._

Perzierje plebeje:_ne te gjithcka eshte e gjitha e me gjithcka e perzier_,shenjtor e vrases,fisnik e cifut e cdo kafshe qe doli nga arka e Noes.
Zakonet e mira!Gjithcka nga ne eshte false dhe e kalbur.Askush nuk eshte me i zoti te adhuroje:e pikerisht nga kjo perpiqemi te fshihemi.Nuk ka pervec qen hapesirezenes e te cembelt,qe mbajne gjethe palmash.
E ja  shija e keqe me mbyt,qe edhe ne mbreterit u beme fals,u nderveshem me te vjetren buje te zverdhur  te prinderve tane,jemi monedha per me budallenjte e me te shkathetit e per gjithe ata qe tregtojne per pushtetin.
Ne nuk _jemi_ te paret - e duhet te _shfaqemi_ si te tille   :perqeshje: or ne fund ky mashtrim na ngopi e na e shpifi.

Ja mbathim nga plebejte,nga gjithe keta ulerites e miza qe shkruajne letra,_me ere te keqe trafikantesh_,qe pengojne kembet nga ambicia,me ere te keqe goje-cfare turpi te jetosh mes plebejve !!!-cfare turpi te shfaqesh se je i pari mes plebejve!Ah!Shpifesire.shpifesire,shpifesire! Kujt i behet vone tashme per ne mbreterit!

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Keshtu foli Zarathustra

Une dua ate qe e ka shpirtin
kaq te tejmbushur,sa te harroje vetveten
e gjithe gjerat qe jane tek ai:
gjithe gjerat behen keshtu perendimi i tij ! 

Lind natyrshem pyetja:
A ka ndonje person ne perendim qe te plotesoje kete kusht ? Lind pyetja, se te gjitheve u duket sikur perendimoret po shkojne drejt mbinjeriut,cka eshte nje genjeshter e bukur qe sherbehet prej propagandes.... Perendimoret jane plebej,nuk jane fisnike,vetem fisniku mund te arrije kete cast te pershkruar lart e te transformohet ne mbinjeri.

----------


## land

friedrich nietzsche ne fund te jetes se tij u çmend,megjithate ai ka qene i madh,shume i madh.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Antikrishti

Pika 2 (keshillohet mosleximi prej shqiptaro-perendimoreve)

Cfare eshte e mire? - Gjithcka qe tek njeriu rrit ndjesine e fuqise,vullneti i Fuqise,fuqia vete.

Cfare eshte e keqe ? - Gjithcka qe rrjedh prej dobesise.

Cfare eshte lumturia ? - Ndjesia e faktit qe fuqia rritet,qe nje rezistence mposhtet.

Jo ngopje ,por me shume fuqi,jo paqe ne absolut,por lufte;jo virtyt (kristian) por valentia (trimeri apo me sakte burreri).
Parimi i pare i dashurise _tone_ per njerezit : te dobetit e te keqformuarit duhet te zhduken. E u duhet dhene atyre nje dore per kete.
Cfare eshte me e demshme se cfaredo ves? - Meshira aktive ,per te dobetit dhe te keqformuarit - Krishterimi.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Antikrishti 

Pika 3

Jo cfare gjeje duhet te zere vendin e njerezimit ne trashegimine e krijesave,eshte problemi  qe ketu ngre,por cfare lloji njeriu duhet _rritur_,duhet _deshiruar_,qe te kete vlere me te madhe,me i denje per te jetuar,me i sigurte per nje te ardhme.
Ky lloj ,me vlere me te madhe ka ekzistuar mjaft shpesh,por si rast fatlum,si perjashtim,kurre si _i deshiruar_.Perkundrazi ai ka qene deri edhe posacerisht frikendjelles;ka qene deri tani frikendjellesi i persosur - e nga frika ishte lloji i kundert qe u deshirua,u rrit,u arrit; kafsha shtepiake,kafsha e grigjes(tufe bagetie),njeriu kafshe e semure - kristiani.

Pika 4

Njerezimi _nuk_ perfaqeson nje zhvillim drejt me te mirit , me te fortit apo me siperorit(superiorit),ashtu si sot besohet. 'Progresi' nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse nje ide moderne,domethene nje ide e gabuar. Europiani i sotem ,ngelet,ne vleren e tij,thellesisht poshte europianit te Rilindjes;zhvillim i metejshem nuk eshte absolutisht,per kushedi cfare nevoje,ngritje,rritje,forcim.

Ne nje kuptim tjeter ndodhet ne cepat me te humbur te botes e duke u nisur nga civilizimet me te ndryshme,nje sukses i vazhdueshem i rasteve te izoluara,permes te cileve shfaqet  faktikisht,nje _lloj superior_;dicka qe ne lidhje me njerezimin ne pergjithesi  eshte nje i ngjashem me mbinjeriun.Raste te tilla fatlume te arritjes se madhe kane qene gjithmone te mundur e ndoshta gjithmone do te jene. E deri beza te tere,fise,popuj mund,ne rrethana te caktuara,te perfaqesojne nje _rast te tille fitimtar_.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Antikrishti

Pika 16 

Nje popull qe ka ende besim ne vetvete,ka gjithsesi akoma Zotin e vet. Tek Ai adhuron kushtet fale te cilave afirmohet,virtytet e veta ; projekton vetekenaqesine e ndjesine e Fuqise se vet ne nje qenie,te cilen mund ta  falenderoje per gjithe kete. Kush eshte i pasur do te jape; nje popull krenar ndien nevojen e nje Zoti,_per te bere flijime_....Feja,brenda parashtrimeve te tilla,eshte nje forme mirenjohjeje. I jemi mirenjohes per vetveten; prandaj eshte nevoja per nje Zot. - Nje Zot i tille duhet te munde te kujdeset e te demtoje,duhet te munde te jete mik e armik, - admirohet si ne te mire ashtu edhe ne te keq .

_Tredhja antinatyre_ e nje Zoti, ne nje Zot vetem te se mires eshte jashte cdo ideali. Zoti i keq eshte i nevojshem po aq sa i miri - sigurisht qe nuk ja detyrojme qenien tone,tolerances,filantropise...

C'rendesi do kishte nje Zot qe nuk njeh nxehjen,hakmarrjen,perqeshjen,dredhine,dhunen,te cilit ndodhta nuk i ishin te njohura as ndjesite e magjishme te fitores dhe te asgjesimit. Nuk do arrihej te kuptohej nje Zot i tille; per c'qellim duhet patur ? - Sigurisht,kur nje popull eshte duke perenduar;kur ndjen perfundimisht zhdukjen e besimit ne te ardhmen,shpresen e vet per liri ; kur perfshin ne ndergjegjen e vet nenshtrimin si kusht per jetesen,atehere edhe Zoti i tij ,duhet te ndryshoje. 
Keshtu Ai behet i qullet,i zbehte,modest,nxit per 'paqen e shpirtit', per mosurrejtjen,indulgjencen, per 'dashurine' si ndaj mikut ashtu edhe ndaj armikut. Moralizon vazhdimisht , zvarritet ne shpellen e cdo virtyti privat, behet Zot per kedo,behet njeri privat ,kozmopolit...Njehere e nje kohe, perfaqesonte nje popull, fuqine e nje populli, gjithcka qe eshte agresive dhe e etur per fuqi ne shpirtin e nje populli: tashme nuk eshte vecse Zoti i mire....

Ne fakt nuk ekziston nje alternative tjeter per Hyjnite: o ata jane vullneti i fuqise - prandaj do jene hyjnite e popullit - _ose_ perkundrazi te papershtatshem per fuqine - e atehere behen domosdoshmerisht _te mire_.

----------


## Endless

Interesante....

----------


## JuliusB

Ej a e ka kush Zarathustren si E-book te plote ne gjuhen shqipe ? Nqs do ta postonte dikush do t'i isha shume mirenjohes .

----------


## Further_

> friedrich nietzsche ne fund te jetes se tij u çmend,megjithate ai ka qene i madh,shume i madh.


nuk e dij nese ai ka ber ndonje cmenduri ne fund te jetes se tij. mund te  jete semur mentality  e jo se ka ber ndonje cmenduri
sa per madheshtine e tij ka qen dhe do mbetet superior.....esht babai i nje epoke te re!

----------

